# topless squats



## digger dun (Oct 16, 2012)

I've collected a few colored embossed squats, and pony beers without necks, and lips, and thought they would be nice as whiskey tumblers if I could get the shoulders cut clean. Surely I'm not the only one who thought of this. Anyone have a method of doing this that I could try? The glass on these sodas is of course thick, and the circumference uneven, which I imagine would make the task all the more difficult...


----------



## epackage (Oct 16, 2012)

Tile Saw


----------



## LC (Oct 16, 2012)

I had thought about doing this a good many years ago , and then forgot the notion of doing so . I thought a set of Hutchinson glasses would be a neat item . Especially the ones with figures on them . There is an actual bottle cutter that you can buy, but whether or not it would cut that old glass is another question .


----------



## The Can Kid (Oct 16, 2012)

NO! They're coloured embossed squats, don't cut them! They've got to be worth something to someone...


----------



## PhilaJDH (Oct 17, 2012)

I think that's a great idea. 

 I cut wine bottles down into tumblers and drinking glasses. I use them in my house or give them to friends for gifts. 

 I built a little jig to help score the bottle with a regular plate glass cutter. I have 4, 90 degree steel "L" brackets screwed into a board. Three of them have small wheels fastened to the top while the fourth has the glass cutter secured with a pair of vice grips. This lets me roll the bottle on the wheels while making a perfect score mark around the top of the bottle. It's also important to make a stopper to help keep the bottle in place. 

 Once you score the bottle you can cut it two ways. One, use alternating hot and cold water to expand and contract the glass till it cracks. Or two, cool the glass with cold water then use a propane torch to heat only the area of glass that has been scored. The second way usually works better. 

 Let me know how it works.


----------



## Bixel (Oct 17, 2012)

A buddy of mine took a couple sodas in to a glass place a few years back and had them cut them off at the shoulder for drinking glasses. They looked pretty cool.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey Toby,

 This Video Guy has a lot to say and show on the subject.





From.


----------



## digger dun (Oct 17, 2012)

wow, that guys got it figured out! for modern machine made glass anyway. I'm going to build a scoring jig, and try this method. I wonder how this method will translate to the thick uneven nature of hand blown 19th century bottles...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 17, 2012)

> I'm going to build a scoring jig, and try this method. I wonder how this method will translate to the thick uneven nature of hand blown 19th century bottles...


I had one of those bottle cutting gizmo's in the 70's and it didn't too well on thick glass. The tile saw with a diamond cutter sounds good if you can make a support for the bottles somehow.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Oct 18, 2012)

Just be careful what you decide to cut.  If you have a damaged squat worth $1,000 in good condition, I'd have to strangle you if I saw it as a tumbler.  If it's a common John Ryan, then no hard feelings []


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 18, 2012)

Just use a table saw and cut a vee shaped groove into a four by four to clamp the bottle into. on the side of the block opposite the groove cut a groove across the block for a space for a hose clamp to fit into and saw away......


----------



## twowheelfan (Oct 21, 2012)

by the subject line i thought i was on a different type of internet website for a moment! thought i was gonna see pics or vids of something entirely digfferent! ha!


----------



## jnoon (Nov 8, 2012)

Have you tried it yet Digger Dun?  I came here with the same question.  I've been wanting to make some for a while.  I have a bunch of old Hutch's with broken tops that I thought would be perfect for that.


----------



## temperance hill (Nov 9, 2012)

you can also use masking tape to define your line and sand blast it off. This is an old trick used to cut down cuved widshields is chopped hot rods.


----------

